# Bit of a weird one...



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sure I'm not alone in saying that I've been lulled into a safe sense of security with the uncharacteristically mild and dry weather. It was inevitable I suppose but last night on the way home I was caught in the mother of all rain storms . 

I slept in this morning and didn't have time to wash, let alone brush my hair. And in any case I'd run out of conditioner. I was a busy bee today at work and completely forgot to buy more - there's no way I'd get a comb through my hair without it and I couldn't have gone another day without washing the barnet. I was contemplating going to my Mum's to get some conditioner when I remembered I've already bought Tropiclean products in preparation for puppy time! :twothumbs:

So I thought you may be interested to know that the Berry shampoo smells A.M.A.Z.I.N.G, the kiwi conditioner is surprisingly thick and moisurising and whilst I was at it I thought 'sod it, why not' and I tried the D-Matt too. 

I've blow dried my hair and have come to the following conclusions:
- all three products seem to make my hair dry more quickly? 
- my hair is sooooooooo soft and shiney 
- I haven't lost any volume and doesn't feel 'heavy' which can happen with some more moisturising products
- I would have no reservations using this on my pooch in fact... 

I'm now wondering how I can tell Marcus (who sells Toni & Guy hair products for a living) that I prefer the dog shampoo to the posh stuff he brings home... :laugh:

Turi x

P.S. Have attached a pic of the smooth and soft 'do'


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't reply now, am just off up for a shower....... now where did i put the blueberry muffin shampoo...........!!

Yep, you can def have a cockapoo- you are officially crackers enough to own one!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my mum said the best shampoo she ever used was when she had the cockers 17 years ago she used a dog shampoo that was for afgan hounds. she said he hair has never felt so soft and glossy. lol but i dont think she ever found the brand again lol


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Can't reply now, am just off up for a shower....... now where did i put the blueberry muffin shampoo...........!!
> 
> Yep, you can def have a cockapoo- you are officially crackers enough to own one!!!!


OOooo, I feel like I've passed some kind of initiation!!! 

HURRAH! I'm bonkers enough for a Cockapoo 



kendal said:


> my mum said the best shampoo she ever used was when she had the cockers 17 years ago she used a dog shampoo that was for afgan hounds. she said he hair has never felt so soft and glossy. lol but i dont think she ever found the brand again lol


I'm assuming the PH levels are different so it wouldn't be great to use long-term but hey, it was a fun experiment 

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes Turi...welcome to the officially bonkers club! 

Love your post  very funny and wow...your hair looks so soft and silky...you could be in a L'Oreal advert !

I had my hair coloured a couple of weeks ago and my hairdresser nearly reached for the Tropiclean until I told her it was Daisy's! However now I know that if I run out then I have a back up!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I love this! I have also put some d-matt in my hair when I had a particularly annoying knot in my hair! What a treat! God we're all mad! I love that Marcus sells Toni and Guy products for a living... DO NOT TELL HIM hahahahaha


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Sarah, that's very kind (but you wouldn't have said that if you'd seen me this morning ). 

I forgot to mention that I've been left with a yummy coconut smell. If my Cockapoo smells like this I'll want to eat it!

Turi x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> I love this! I have also put some d-matt in my hair when I had a particularly annoying knot in my hair! What a treat! God we're all mad! I love that Marcus sells Toni and Guy products for a living... DO NOT TELL HIM hahahahaha


Haha, glad to know I'm not alone. Now you just have to try the shampoo and conditioner... :laugh:

To add insult to injury Marcus actually sells Label M which are salon quality products and sell at £12 a bottle (though I haven't 'bought' any since we've been together' - perk of the job!) They're good but the conditioners aren't thick enough... I'm seriously thinking the Kiwi Tropiclean conditioner is better for my hair .

And we all know I won't be able to share this with non-Cockapoo mad people. I'll be decanting it into Label M bottles whilst Marcus is out... !

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Turi said:


> Thanks Sarah, that's very kind (but you wouldn't have said that if you'd seen me this morning ).
> 
> I forgot to mention that I've been left with a yummy coconut smell. If my Cockapoo smells like this I'll want to eat it!
> 
> Turi x


There is something very lovely about a freshly washed Cockapoo who has been washed in Tropiclean. I can't leave Daisy's coat alone afterwards, it is so soft and silky!  I am surprised I get anything done at all! 

Just hope you don't get a 'poo roller' though otherwise you will be doing a lot of Cockapoo washing!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope I don't either! 

Turi x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha i think im going to try it on my daughters her hair is awful its always matting!!!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Turi you are properly bonkers and definitely deserving of a cockapoo 

I'd like to try the Tropiclean stuff on Archie, where do you all get yours?

x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm still using the freebies I brought home from JD, you can buy online, there is a thread with a link somewhere ....


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I bought mine at Discover Dogs but you can get it here:

http://www.rlpetproducts.co.uk/store/cats/brands/tropi-clean/

Turi x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Turi said:


> I bought mine at Discover Dogs but you can get it here:
> 
> http://www.rlpetproducts.co.uk/store/cats/brands/tropi-clean/
> 
> Turi x


teriffic Turi, thanks so much ... I'm on there now 

x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I have to admit I've used Tropiclean dog shampoo myself too. Once I tried d-matt and a Les Pooches brush on Ella when she had a huge knot at the back of her hair and it worked brilliantly. J x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Turi

Do you think your recent promotion had any thing to do with your new shampoo

Mick


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Turi
> 
> Do you think your recent promotion had any thing to do with your new shampoo
> 
> Mick


If only... Marcus and I should swap jobs really...


----------

